# This Cage- Yes or No?



## Keelyrawr (Mar 7, 2012)

I've desperately been trying to get my Boys a Double Critter Nation Cage, but It's just too out of my budget. (I have tried Craigslist, Ebay, Amazon, EVERYTHING!)
So I decided to look for an alternative.. and this is what I found! http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4470999&locale=en_US&green=C8AA85A7-CF61-5278-A6F5-24B2A511EEA4#RatingsDetail
It's not the most amazing Cage, but I think It's a good fit for my Rats. I'll be housing 4 Boys in it. 

My current cage http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753352 just won't have room when my fourth boy gets added in with my big boys.

Anyone have this cage? Pros/Cons? 100 Dollars cheaper than DCN.. Looks like a good deal to me. Thanks


----------



## sarah<3rats (Jun 27, 2012)

I was thinking about getting that cage too i also would like to know the pros and cons of this cage


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like a good choice, it can hold 8 rats (17 square feet) But, my only issue is that it most likely has 1 inch bar spacing and the vertical bars. Though if you got some hardware cloth and you wrap it around it would work.

Have you maybe thought of maybe making a homemade cage? I'm sure you can find a cheap bookcase, or I know that some places tend to sell boards that are around 2 by 4 feet for a good price. not sure what your budget is, so an option. same with getting a plastic bin and getting wire (Try to get PVC coated) and making a wire cage that way. If your creative enough you can make it so that it has a pull out tray.

I would like to put links to other good cheap cages but my internet keeps crashing every time I do so, so sorry. the Super pet multi level ferret cage (its purple and green, or the kaytee one is blue and grey, but not sure how good it is) and it has 12 square feet (6 rats). Might be a good choice, still has 1 inch spacing but it has horizontal bars. I know that on craigslist you can sometimes find the Rat Manor for around 30 dollars, maybe get 2 or 3 and connect them together some how? It won't have a pull out tray, and you'll probably have to litter box train them to make cleaning easier, but it is an option. each cage has 6 square feet (3 rats) so two together would be a good size. Most people put it up as a gerbil cage for some reason.

Maybe convert a dog crate or a cat cage? you can also try to custom order a martin cage to get it the size you want, but not sure how much that will cost.

Just some other options if you end up not getting it. But overall the cage does look good if your boys can't get out of the spacing and they don't like to climb (or are good at climbing vertical bars)


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

http://www.wayfair.com/Prevue-Hendryx-Feisty-Ferret-Home-31x20x55-485-PVP1026.html?clearance=true

I'd look at this one. It's on clearance.


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 7, 2011)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> http://www.wayfair.com/Prevue-Hendryx-Feisty-Ferret-Home-31x20x55-485-PVP1026.html?clearance=true
> 
> I'd look at this one. It's on clearance.


i was thinking of getting this cage for my chinchilla, do you know anything about this site? im a paranoid online shopper, but this is cheap! someone was trying to sell this cage to me used for 150$ yesterday :/


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Yeah, someone on here just bought that cage from that site and had a good experience as far as I know.


----------



## Roob (Aug 24, 2012)

you could always explore different options like used cages. might be able to find some on places like craigslist or ebay. Upon closer looking of the cage i see it has sliding locks rats might figure out how to open them and get out when they wanna get out.


----------



## Munchie (Mar 13, 2012)

It looks nice size wise, but I would be iffy about the large bar spacing and the vertical bars as ratties can't climb them as easily. You could cover it in mesh as LightningWolf said, but I'm not sure how you would make it more climbable (although this comes from the owner of 3 girls who are always shimmying up the sides of their cage, it might be different with boys, I wouldn't know)

I spent ages looking for a cheap, decently sized cage and came up blank for a long time, then found my cage for £130... as opposed to the £280 I had been about to spend, I've only ever seen on 2-3 sites so it took a lot of searching. I was iffy about buying it at first but it's lovely, not the same quality as a SRS/Critter Nation, but very nice for the price. I would definitely shop around and consider buying online if you can find enough information about the cage  Second hand is also good, just watch P&P.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I have the Pervue feisty ferret cage Caged just posted. It's a wonderful cage easy too clean and has a pull out tray. The only downside I had was the bottoms were all wires,but I easily fixed that and I just cut a piece of plaxy glass for the bottom and top and just tuck the fleece underneath it. It's really worth it in my opinon and it's alot easier too clean with the plaxy underneath it I just wipe down it down and replace new fleece inside it .


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Ferret cages are a good bet or chinchilla or sugar glider cages  the one you are looking at is pretty nice but I would put a wanted ad on Craigslist and see what people have before you splurge  also wayfair is a very dependable site I have ordered from there myself Ozbo.com is good too and petsupplies.com sorry I am on my phone so getting links for you is almost impossible


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

The spacing could be an issues for younger rats and females, even some males who haven't grown very big. You could use mesh wire to fix that though. Other than that I think it would be a pretty good choice.


----------



## Egween (Jul 9, 2012)

Grab that feisty ferret cage!! I've heard many many good things about them. Only cons that I've really heard are that only one door opens, but that will still allow you full access to half of the cage. Grab it!


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like an amazing cage and I'm sure your ratties would love it, and also enough room for some more ratties if you bought some more rats. Overall a nice sized cage and looks like it has potential. However some things do concern me, the size of the bar spacing may be to big and so they might escape. The vertical bars may mean that they cannot climb up them, howeve rats are very clever so you may find that your rats can climb them. Also because those type doors can be opened by rats, you would need to zip wire them to ensure that your rats cannot get their way out  good luck, looks like a good nice sized cage


----------



## aripatsim (Jul 26, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Yeah, someone on here just bought that cage from that site and had a good experience as far as I know.


Yep, that was me! lol 

The cage you posted is pretty good. I was actually considering it before I got my Feisty Ferret. It's spacious enough and that's a pretty good price. The only drawbacks are the doors and the bar spacing. I hate those kind of doors because it makes it harder to decorate and pick the rats up securely. Also the bar spacing looks to be an inch, so if your 4th male will be a baby then he'll probably be able to squeeze through.

You could get the Feisty Ferret Home off wayfair for $90 like I did. Even though it was a returned item they still inspect it before they ship it out. And supposedly they haven't even been used. Mine came in the original packaging. The cage is worth the normal price of $175 but $90 is a steal!!
The only "cons" for me is that the left doors don't really open. But there is still plenty of room to reach into the cage with both arms. Also, the bottom floors are wire so you'll have to use some kind of liners. Not a big deal at all. 
The bar spacing is 7/8th of an inch, but my males are around 5 months old and they can't fit through. I think it's the same spacing as the cage you posted anyway.

Also, I'd like to mention that the vertical bars aren't a problem for my rats. You see how it has some horizontal bars connecting? Well they use those to climb up the walls. My rats love climbing up my cage.


----------

